# Candy Wall of Death - aka Son of Candy Table of Doom



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

A couple seasons ago I made a *Candy Table of Doom *where tot's had to reach inside the dark hole (a recessed pretzel jug with zipties pointed inward) to get their candy. I improved it this year and it was a hit. There were no moving parts or sounds, but the fear of the POSSIBILITY was enough to scare them. It's at the end of the video here.

Planning for next season on how to improve it, I came up with some wicked ideas while scrumming through Saw death scene video's on youtube. I present to you...

*The Candy Wall of Death! * death...death...death...

(Text Only Version) It will be an 8'x8' wall the tots stand in front, and have a choice of three dark holes, about the size of a paint can, in which to reach. They will have to go up to the shoulder to reach their goal. The front will be adorned with various things...body parts, electrical wires, toxic waste tubes and containers, saw blades (static), and generally be icky.

I've not figured out if there will be someone inside to move around traps (easier), or have it all sensor programmed (harder). I'll rig it up with various traps and surprises (still in the how-about-this-idea-stage):

- Air/water blast
- Full arm clamp
- Window above the hole at face level (drop panel)
- Sounds of high speed saws, screaming, monsters, insects, etc.
- A video screen above a hole connected to a hand-held camera. The ToT has to manuever the camera through the insides to find the candy. 
- Reach in to pull a lever (Indiana Jones style), flip a switch, or hold onto something for XX seconds.

Haven't decided if they will get the candy inside the hole, or if it will be dispensed at the bottom after a "successful" reach.

Any other ideas on what to do to them?

Something like this:


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Man that is sinister as hell. I love it.......You could save a ton of money on candy using this concept. Keep us posted.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think a water blast would be extremely unpopular unless the spray is confined to the inside of the wall and only the reaching hand gets wet.

Full arm clamp might be a problem if it freaks someone out enough to pull the wall down. If the clamping sensation is very brief (just enough to startle), that could be okay.

I love the idea of the camera because it's just plain cool, just a matter of how long it will take a ToT to maneuver it around and how much of a backup you'll get of other people waiting their turn.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

the video rocked! is this another ploy to get more candy to yourself? LOL


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Roxy, all good observations, I'm glad you're keeping me honest, and you're thinking just like I am. The water spray (more like a spritz) would be inside and on the hand. The arm clamp would be more like clamping 2 pillows together. All the sensation without the ripped flesh.  We stagger groups of tot's through so there's at least 30 seconds between, making the CWoD available. (just now realizing) With 3 arm holes, that can accommodate 3 tot's at a time.

And expecting lots of shoving, heaving, and general quick extraction of arms, I'll be bracing the structure, and ensure no sharp points or edges that may cause injury. The sharpest thing inside will be a zip-tie.

How'd you guys know I'm just trying to keep more candy? 

*New idea!* A panel at knee level opens, activate strobes and screaming sound track, out comes reaching hands, air blast, etc.


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

Clever! Looking forward to seeing how this plays out!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Awesome....Dig the idea of knee/ankle level surprise


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I like the idea of holes of differing depths...so kids of all ages can stick their arms in. There should be a pull handle in the back that opens a chute allowing the candy to come out.(Hmm..but then you'd have to reload it each time...not good). The candy then drops down and kid has to then bend over to get the candy...or something like that...as they do that they would then activate a simple step on pad device that starts anther scare of some sort. I LOVE this idea. Many people dont realize the Power of Dread: when you dont KNOW what will happen.....THAT is what makes for a great haunt. Kudos to you.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Dont mind me, just adding some notes as I use this as a scratch pad...

*Video Hole*
Maze Version
- Tilt tv screen slightly to left. Tilt internals slightly to right. Hang small icky things from strings (or just wet strings) - they will swing one way and not match visually.
- Add small shelfs inside enclosure to explore.
- Add stantions at odd angles.
- Insides: blood/guts, sharp() objects, insects/snakes, what else?
- Have second video input to TV screen of "screaming face" that will suddenly pop up as they are navigating. Actor (remote) controlled.
- Inlay speakers to wall, covered with scrim, painted to match wall.

Hallway Version
- Fashion miniature hallway with lifelike walls, carpet, hanging framed pictures, and doors. Haunted Barbie hallway, miniature LED lights (dollhouse accesories).
- Doors can open into rooms, each with a scene, but not necesarily lifelike. Different dimension in each? Jungle, black plastic hole, head with exposed brain cavity.

Lock and Key Version:
- Inside are panels with locks. Keys are hanging from ceiling on small chains. ToT must pick right key and unlock correct (1 of 3) locks to open door and access compartment inside.
- May be difficult to manage with one hand.
- Add timer so it must be accomplished in XX seconds.

Camera:
- USB camera in small wood or plastic casing with "funnel-view", narrowing field of view to <45 degrees.
- USB cable attached to flexible wire running the length for strength.
- Slightly out-of-focus?
- Black/white versus color?

*Problem:*
People may be let down by getting a relatively small piece of candy for the scare and trouble they had to go through.
--Get bigger, and more expensive, candy?
--Add prizes (i.e. party-favor fun things)? ...more expense...
--Actor at the CWoD plays it down, [german accent] "You're lucky you kept all your fingers."


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

If you do the pull lever and get prize you can use old candy machine guts to do it. Which is basicly a spinning disk that uses gravity to refill it's self. Not sure where to find one but keep your eyes out you might be surprised.


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

I dont have anything to add I just wanted to say what a fantastic creative idea this is, I love things that are interactive like this!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I love this idea - I would add some flashing leds to the outside of the box,maybe some eyes on a servo mechanism, or maybe a robot head that would talk to the kids to tell them about what might be in the holes and how to get the candy. I will have to make something like this for this year! The ideas for the holes can be endless.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Love this idea. Does anyone remember the Flash gordon Movie from the 80's?
In the one part Flash had to put his hand in an old stump that had a crazy poison thingy in it. That scared the crap out of me when I was a kid. Just like this will Freak out the kiddies.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Eeeekim said:


> Love this idea. Does anyone remember the Flash gordon Movie from the 80's?
> In the one part Flash had to put his hand in an old stump that had a crazy poison thingy in it. That scared the crap out of me when I was a kid. Just like this will Freak out the kiddies.


The wood beast is what I was thinking too!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

+ one on the flash gordon thought. love this idea! bonus points if you make it look cheezy like the electronics in that movie.

also- holes closest to ground less scary, since those kids are likely younger? (just thinking about all those angry parents, not realizing that it is really a machine and not a guy in there)


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice, I like the idea of a camera inside.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

The Wood Beast from Flash Gordon was my inspiration for the original Candy Table of Doom. I've always wanted to make a full-on stump-like thing with several holes in which to reach...never got around to it.










*New Issue:*
- Tried to connect a Logitech USB camera (about 10 years old) to the USB slot on the new LED tv hoping for instant picture feed...no luck. I'm trying to avoid needing a laptop as the bridge between the camera and the tv, so I gotta research for USB-ready {?} camera's. Any ideas?


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

they make straight to tv cameras for kids. my kids had one a while back butits gone and im not sure of the brand. they hook up with rca cables.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not sure if the cheapo web cams are going to run without software. Back in the day you could pipe a camcorder signal straight to a TV, but I don't know if that's still the case. (I'm going to have to solve this one myself very soon, so I'm interested in these answers myself.)


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks weaz. One thing I'm trying is a USB-to-RCA adapter. So instead of plugging the USB camera into the TV's USB plug (which does not recognize the camera as a USB device), I'll plug it into the RCA jacks on the TV. Then, while holding my breath, crossing fingers, and a generous sprinkling of holy water, I'll change the input source on the TV. 

$10 total for a USB-to-RCA adapter and a 10-ft male-female USB extension cord. Items arrive Friday - I love Amazon Prime free shipping.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh man, that would be sweet if it worked.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Got the cables, laid everything out to plug it in, and realized that I forgot to order a female/female coupler to connect the male plug on the USB camera to the male plug on the RCA cable.  Worse, I HAD that coupler in my shopping cart at Amazon but removed it thinking I didn't need it. 

Local Radio Shack doesn't carry it, nor does Fry's (checked via web site). New order is in, I'm getting 2 + tax - shipping (free with Prime) came to $3.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

radio shack does carry them:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102696


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

hpropman said:


> radio shack does carry them:
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102696


Thanks hpropman, but I need the USB version. Order is in to Amazon so...any day now.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

This is such a great project. Can't wait to see what you end up with.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

This is a brilliant idea! I'm looking forward to watching the progress! This takes the old "mystery boxes" game to a whole new, demented, level!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

le sigh... got the f/f coupler, connected the camera to the f/f coupler, connected to the RCA jack adapter, connected to the TV. Nothing.

I'm thinking the camera is not getting a normal power supply it would get through a computer USB connection. 

Last chance - I'll try a USB splitter, one plugged into the camera, another plugged into a power source. I have no idea if that will work. If not, I'll probably end up buying a new security camera that is designed to plug into RCA jacks.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Been a while so here is a quick update:

The USB camera never worked with the configuration I was forcing upon it, I gave up on trying the USB splitter.

I ordered this little thing 



on Amazon. I was excited to get it, plugged it in, and got a picture on the TV! I was stoked! ...until the picture went blue. ?!?! I jiggled the wires a bit and the picture came back on. Ok, I thought, stay calm, this will work.

Like Chuck Testa, "NOPE!"

The picture died again, and the sound never worked. Ugh. I went right to the computer and filed for crappy parts and how to return it. Thankfully, Amazon has a generous return policy (and I have Prime). A replacement part was shipped the next day, and all I had to do was to ensure I returned the first broken one.

The new camera arrived , I plugged it in, Shazam! Picture, check. Sound, check-1-2-check. I let out a sigh of relief knowing I have a working part and can move forward. Next task, build a small hand-held unit to house the camera and keep the wiring safe.


----------



## DEADicated (Dec 27, 2009)

Just saw this post and Love the idea! Thinking of the saws in your picture, they stick their hand in and a buzz saw sound starts and inside you have 2 slow moving motors with tye wrap whips (think weedwacker) with the candy on the other side. 
I think I would leave the candy.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Rather than a live camera, what if you made a "candy holding pod" and took it to a pet shop. Maybe you could talk the store attendants into letting you put a tarantula or emperor scorpion into the pod with the candy and you can video record it. Make sure that you have a way to secretly (and gently) poke at the tarantula in the candy pod because they don't move much unless provoked. You could even have a second video with a brave kid (found wandering around in the store) to reach in and pretend to fumble around for the candy. Then you can show the first video of the tarantula as the kids approach then cut to the second video when the kid puts his hand in the hole (optical trigger to make the switch). It won't hold up to close scrutiny but I think it would freak some people out.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

"Lock and Key Version:
- Inside are panels with locks. Keys are hanging from ceiling on small chains. ToT must pick right key and unlock correct (1 of 3) locks to open door and access compartment inside.
- May be difficult to manage with one hand.
- Add timer so it must be accomplished in XX seconds."

Rather than a timer, how about two spiked walls that are slowly closing in on their hands or a fake saw blade slowly descending?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

So after a dramatic year, moving, clearing a workspace in the garage, I'm finally able to make headway on this prop. My available area has changed so it will be smaller scale but with the same purpose.

Here's so far, the crooked square on the top is for the tv monitor, the hole below is for them to reach in. The tv will tilt slightly to the right while the frame is tilted slightly to the left, hopefully adding additional weirdness.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

*More progress on the structure and box, some detailing. Tested the camera-to-tv again just because I'm paranoid. Figured a way to house the camera, which fits perfectly into 3/4" PVC.

The inside looks like a mess and that's intentional. Notice the short 1x1/2 wood on the left side. That's a lever connected to 2 long zipties that go up the bottom, through the copper PVC pipe and can be extended/retracted inside.*



















*The coiled spring on the front is not a spring, just some wire coiled to look like a spring. The "blade" is screwed into place and is under zero tension.*


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I am not clear on how this is going to work. Is the smaller box going to attach to the front board below the monitor where they stick there hand in? Are they supposed to hit a switch in there or something or will you have a bowl of candy way in the back?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

The box attaches to the backside of the wall where the round hole is. The square hole is where the monitor will be mounted. With camera in hand, and watching their progress on the monitor, they navigate their arm into the hole and box innards to find the button on the back. Candy is not inside, they just need to successfully find and hit the button and we'll hand them that well-earned Jolly Ranger. 

I was considering having side compartments to the box that would contain things, but it sort of morphed this way. I could always cut a hole in the back floor that holds the gold mine of candy...or eyeballs...or spiders.

The camera will be a small hand-held contraption (picture in an earlier post) in PVC, wires attached and coming out the hole and around the back. They will pick up the camera at the front of the wall, then push it inside the box to go a'huntin'.

I'm also thinking on what happens if a panic'd tot slams the camera knocking it OOC. I'll probably just put candy in the back for them to find and get.

Also planning on adding a 3" raised edge on the wall face with some faux bolts making it look more industrial.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nearly done with the Candy Wall of Death, here's a video of it so far. The lighting will be challenging since the little camera is not good in darkness, I'll need sufficient lighting inside. But then if it's too bright the ToT's can see into the hole, so I'll have to block the hole with some fabric.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

If your arm had to go up to your shoulder to reach the button I do not think that the kids will be able to reach it then since there arms will be smaller. Also what happens when they hit the button will it play a loud foghorn or something? If you want, I have the Adams family bell Gong with lurch saying "you rang" sound file.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

hpropman, that's a good point...I think I'll hang a small bell near the hole for the small tot's. They would just have to jingle the bell to win that coveted Jolly Rancher. If they are really small, I'll just put some candy on the inside they can grab.

The button to push is actually connected to a regular wireless doorbell chime. Not loud or scary. I still have to setup the sound for the whole thing. Probably something between a table saw, meat grinder, and garbage disposal.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh my gosh this is the best idea I've ever heard!! My mom was just asking about setting something up at her house to scare the kids and this would be perfect!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well crap. Tested the camera on Halloween eve, all was well. On Halloween it decided not to work. All that was shown on the tv screen was a bright blue screen that screamed "No Signal!". 

So instead we threw handfuls of candy into the box and let them reach inside, sans camera. Still a bit fun, but not the same as the big vision I had imagined. 

I may invest in a more durable camera, something that has an output. I'm thinking the GoPro series, but that for next year. /sigh.


----------

